# 1985 720 races after cold start



## sbinplano (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, I think I may have an easily solved problem. My dual plug 1985 2.4 races for a second or 2 when started cold. Blip the revs and it drops back down to a fast idle. Problem with that is that the oil pressure has not had a chance to build up and I don't want to wear the internals prematurely. Any suggestions on choke adjustment, vacuum leaks, etc. Thanks


----------

